# comment configurer mobile me



## mikaana (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment configurer mobile me pour avoir du Push sur mon iphone, alors je ne suis pas novice en mac mais là j'suis bloqué parce que on dirait que ca veut pas pusher ici loool

alors j'ai un Imac New gen 10.5.4 j'ai fais la mise a jour manuellement de Mobile me, parce que je ne l'avais pas encore, dans mes préférence système j'ai bien l'icône nuage de mobile me, dans synchronisation avec mobile me c'est en automatique, et il y a signets, calendrier, contact, qui sont cochés en dessous....(est ce qu'il faut cocher la case comptes mail pour beneficier du Push sur son iphone...??) voilà pour ce qui est de mes réglages dans mon Imac.... 

à noter aussi que j'ai un compte .mac (il me reste 62j avant qu'il ne soit renouvelé...) 

Maintenant dans mon Iphone 3G, Réglages, comptes mail,contact, calendrier, j'ai ajouter mon comptes ........@mac.com, j'ai constater que mon Iphone a récuperer mes contact, mes signets, et mon calendrier, jusque là c'est cool....
Dans réglages nouvelle donnée le Push est bien activé et ce pour tout Mail, contact, signet, calendrier...

Mais lorsque je recois un mail, je n'ai pas de Push sur mon Iphone... je dois chaque fois checker en manu...

Et lorque je fais une modif sur http://www.me.com dans mes contact par exemple... pareil pas de push sur mon Iphone....

Si qqn a une solution ca ferait plaisir....

Ps: je sais pas si qqn a le mm cas que moi, mais il semble que la 2.0 de l'iphone soit pas encore tout a fait au top, car qq fois lorsque je veut ecrire un sms il est lent, genre je tape une lettre et seulement qq seconde apres elle apparait.... voilà... bizarreeeeee


@+ et merci bcp


----------



## imac-974 (21 Janvier 2010)

impossible de me connecter  a mon compte me mobile  sur imac


----------

